# (Update post #211) Quinn’s breeding journal



## Renae

I thought I would make a separate thread instead of updating my other thread (These (2) eggs have me baffled) which was not really a breeding journal, just a question which I turned into updating about the eggs and such. 

Here are the parents. Quinn is a female Platinum Pearl, and Elliot is a male Normal Grey. (this is Quinn’s second time breeding, and Elliot’s first)










Now onto the eggies… we have 4 fertile eggs!

Egg #1 was laid on — August 25th 2O13 
This egg was fertile, but unfortunately I found a dent in it and despite trying everything, the embryo died.










Egg #2 (FERTILE) was laid on — August 27th 2O13 

*Due to start hatching around September 13th 2O13* 




















Egg #3 (FERTILE) was laid on — August 29th 2O13 

*Due to start hatching around September 15th 2O13*



















Egg #4 (FERTILE) was laid on — September 1st 2O13 

*Due to start hatching around September 18th 2O13*



















Egg #5 (FERTILE) was laid on — September 4th 2O13

*Due to start hatching around September 25th 2O13* 

_Not the best photos (I will take more when the embryo is a bit bigger and once the veins can be seen more clearer), I only just found out it is fertile this morning so it is only a tiny embryo at the moment, but there are red veins and a little heart beat. 




















_


----------



## ollieandme

ooh great start to the baby journal  look so exciting. Quinn and Elliot are gorgeous!


----------



## CaliTiels

They done good so far! Sorry to hear about Egg 1


----------



## Vickitiel

They are such a gorgeous couple, the babies are bound to be gorgeous too. Wishing you luck!


----------



## Renae

Thanks guys! I too hope everything goes well with them. 

I forgot to mention also, I am going to let them raise the babies and just co-parent, unless I need to step-in and help, otherwise I think they may do a good job, we will see.


----------



## Ftest

This is a great thread. I am excited to see the progression and your new babies. Mom and Dad are beautiful.


----------



## Renae

Thank you!

The first one (egg #2) is due to start hatching in about 5 days… I have class from 9am-4pm starting tomorrow (Monday) through to Friday, so I am hoping on Friday the first little one will wait to hatch until I get home, or after at least. If not, I could always have a surprise when I get home.


----------



## blueybluesky

They are both gorgeous, Good Luck and can't wait to see what the babies will look like


----------



## Haimovfids

That's so exciting


----------



## Renae

Thanks. 

Since my camera doesn’t like taking photos of the eggs when I candle them, I got videos instead. 

3 of the babies are really wriggling/moving around now. 

(Cockatiel) Egg #2 

(Cockatiel) Egg #3 

(Cockatiel) Egg #4 

(Cockatiel) Egg #5


----------



## kmlepri

Congrats on the babies! My pair looks exactly like yours and is also having eggs, though a few days after yours.

I have a question. You say Quinn is a platinum pearl. My Sweetie looks exactly like Quinn, but I always thought she was Lutino. Can you explain the difference to me?


----------



## Renae

Thank you, and congrats on your eggs too. Do you have a photo of your female? The Platinum gene is from the same family as the Lutino, you can read more about it here (sorry I really suck at explaining): http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts1/Platinum.html.

Unfortunately I have some bad news… Elliot, the male, passed away late last night/early this morning, not sure exactly when. 

I got home late from class yesterday, due to having to stay back to do extra class work. Anyway, as soon as I got home, I came into my bedroom to check on Quinn and Elliot ‒ I noticed Elliot was sitting in front of the entrance of the nest box (which was odd) and he was struggling to poop (his tail went inwards, his wings went droopy, and he looked so exhausted), he had what looked like the inside of his vent coming out each time he pushed. I got him out, wrapped him in a towel, called my mum to come into my bedroom and explained what was happening, she suggested running warm water on his vent to see if it helped him out to push out the poop, so we done that, but we had to do it a few times, and he was finally able to relieve himself, his vent went back to looking normal. I put him back in the cage, and watched him for a bit, he seemed a lot better, he was back to being feisty, and he was climbing around the cage, and then 10 or so mins later, he went into the nest box and sat in there with Quinn on their eggs. I checked on him several times before I went to bed, and still, he seemed back to his normal self.

Woke up this morning, uncovered Quinn and Elliot, opened the nest box lid, Quinn was sitting right by Elliot, snuggled up to him, BUT I didn’t see Elliot move … usually he will sway and hiss, I touched him, and he was stiff and cold, he had passed away. I am not sure if Quinn knew, or she thought he was just sleeping, but I took him out, gave him a kiss and wrapped him in a small fleece blanket, and buried him before I had to go to class (as much as I didn’t want to go, but I rang to explain that I had just lost one of my birds, and I had to go otherwise I risk my payments being cut off unless I am sick and have a Drs certificate). Sitting in class all day today was the last thing I wanted to do after I just buried one of my birds, I was so upset, and I sat there in shock pretty much most of the day. I wonder since Elliot was always in the nest box, that him holding the poop in for so long/extended amount of time and not going out to relieve himself when he needed to has caused this? He was completely fine until last night, it was just all of a sudden, I have been monitoring their poops when they do come out, because at times they would swap, but go straight back in again, and he was able to go with no hassles up until last night. 

I have put Mishka (he has had an unsuccessful clutch with Quinn previously) in the cage with Quinn now in hopes he will be able to help her out, I didn’t think she would be able to do it on her own, he was one happy boy, he has been serenading her with his heart wings, wolf whistling, whistling pop goes the weasel and etc. Quinn is really good, she is happy and content just to sit on the eggs and take a break and come out to poop, eat and drink when need be. 

When I got home from class today, I candled the eggs again and egg #2 has filled up the whole egg, but moving around heaps, the same for egg #3. I thought egg #2 might have started pipping, but nothing just yet, I will check when I get home from class tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## awman86

Just read through sad to hear about Elliot  Hope Quinn and yourself are doing ok.


----------



## blueybluesky

Oh no, that's horrible, I'm really sorry and hope that you and Quinn are doing ok and that everything goes smoothly for you from now


----------



## ollieandme

I'm sorry  thinking of Quinn and the eggs!


----------



## Haimovfids

I'm so sorry for your loss








Good luck on the eggs! I hope they hatch


----------



## CaliTiels

Wow. That's horrible. I'm so sorry that happened. But at least Elliot will be in the chicks


----------



## Fredandiris

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a bird is one of the worst things to experience, and again, I'm so sorry. His eggs will carry on his legacy!


----------



## Vickitiel

Oh my god, that's devastating. RIP Elliot. I hope Mishka is able to help Quinn out! Hugs.


----------



## Renae

Thanks heaps guys. It is very upsetting, especially since he won’t be around for (partly) _his_ babies, and he won’t be able to help raise them, this is what is tugging at me the most. 

Quinn is okay, she has been more focused on the eggs, and making sure they are incubated and looked after, it has been a bit of extra work for her because she hadn’t let Mishka into the nest box up until tonight, but hopefully since she is letting him, from now on he will be able to go in and she can take more breaks.

Still nothing on the first baby (Egg #2), hopefully within the next day or two though.


----------



## Renae

Okay, so the first one (Egg #2) has started pipping! It was a pretty exciting thing to wake up to this morning. Hopefully s/he will hatch with no problems.


----------



## blueybluesky

That's great, I hope everything goes good and that Mishka behaves himself with them


----------



## scootergirl762

So sorry to hear about your bird. I hope everything go well with the hatching, looking forward to hearing about the babies.


----------



## Renae

Thank you!

I got Egg #2 out to check on it, and it was still pipping, fast forward not even 10 mins later, I check again, and we have CHICK #1!! :clap::excited:

Quinn is in there with the baby right now, and I can hear her feeding it/giving it fluids? She has been great so far, she is keeping the baby underneath her and tending to it, very proud of her considering this is her first time with a successfully hatched chick.


----------



## Renae

Here is a video of Quinn and the first baby.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJxk7ZszgUE 

And a photo of the baby too.


----------



## CaliTiels

That's really nice to hear. Quinn and the chick look good


----------



## Vickitiel

Hooray! So exciting!


----------



## blueybluesky

Congrats on the first baby


----------



## Renae

Thanks guys. Baby is doing great, moving around lots, and making little noises.

Here is a better photo, s/he is so fluffy!











The next egg is starting to hatch now too.







I didn’t think it would be this quick because it is supposed to hatch on the 17th of this month which is in another two days.


----------



## blueybluesky

Aww it is such a cute little fluff ball.
Exciting that the second one will be here soon, my three all hatched with in twelve hours of each other


----------



## Renae

Still waiting on the second chick, candled the egg this morning and I can see movement and I can hear it making noises. Shouldhttp://www.talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=574265&postcount=25n’t be too much longer.


----------



## Haimovfids

How exciting


----------



## CaliTiels

The chick is such a puff!


----------



## Renae

Yes, puffy and _very _wriggly.. we have actually named the first baby, s/he is now named wriggles! I know it may sound crazy, but it is just so fitting right now. 

The second baby still hasn’t hatched, I would be lying if I said I wasn’t starting to get a bit worried now, but gotta give it time, and have patience, it hasn’t yet reached the time where I should worry just yet.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Awww look at that adorable fluff ball !


----------



## Renae

Chick #2 hatched about 30 mins ago! 










And here is a photo of both chick #1 and chick #2.


----------



## blueybluesky

So cute and I really need to get a better camera, I love your pictures


----------



## Haimovfids

They are so cute I love babies


----------



## Vickitiel

Gorgeous! So happy to hear you have two now! :thumbu:

Chick #1 is just a fluffy ball of yellow! Haha


----------



## Renae

Thanks guys, I am very proud!  The photos are taken with my phone, I don't have a good/decent camera unfortunately! 

Both babies are well, I took some new photos of them this morning:























































The second chick is a ball of yellow fluff now too, it is hard to tell which is which when they are both cuddled up together because it is like one whole yellow fluff ball, lol.


----------



## Vickitiel

Great photos!


----------



## blueybluesky

I need a new phone then lol
I can't get over how much fluff they have


----------



## RexiesMuM

The babies have cinnamon colored eyes so your boy must be split to cinnamon


----------



## Renae

Thanks, they are so fluffy and SOFT.. I want to cuddle them all day, but I know I can't. 

RexiesMuM, I noticed the red in the middle but didn't think anything of it. Wow, learn something new every day, thank you.


----------



## Renae

I just checked the eggs for the day, and chick #3 is starting to hatch!


----------



## Renae

Okay, so chick #3 has hatched this morning. I noticed s/he has some egg shell stuck to the skin? Seems to be fine otherwise.


----------



## Vickitiel

Yay! :thumbu:


----------



## ollieandme

oh my goodness! way too cute  this gives me baby bug lol!


----------



## roxy culver

Looks like part of the membrane stuck to it. Just take a q-tip and warm water and it should come right off! If it doesn't, it may be dry skin although I've never seen that before lol. YAY for the third baby!!!


----------



## Amz

Just found this thread. How exciting!

I'm sorry to hear about Elliot though


----------



## Renae

Thanks so much guys, and thanks Roxy, I will do that as soon as I can get to the babies again, otherwise I am threatened with a nasty bite and asking for blood to be drawn. 

Here are new photos taken this morning of the first 2 chicks! 

Chick #1 - 4 days old



















Chick #2 - 3 days old



















And all 3 of them together (chick #3 looks so tiny compared to the other two).


----------



## Vickitiel

Wow, they're getting so big and fluffy! Do you know what mutations they will be?


----------



## RexiesMuM

So cute !!! They are looking great


----------



## Renae

Yeah, they are, it is going quite fast.  I have no idea on what mutations of these babies will be, it is a wait and see.


----------



## blueybluesky

so sweet, I think the second photo of chick 2 is funny


----------



## Renae

Haha, she or he was yawning just as I took the photo. 

The eldest chick made me laugh tonight.. I checked the nest box before I got into bed, and s/he made a funny noise and then started HISSING at me, his/her eyes aren't open yet but I am guessing it won't be too much longer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueybluesky

lol sounds like s/he is going to be a bossy little one


----------



## scruffy

Great photos. Keep going with the updates. Is Quinn getting help from Mishka?


----------



## Renae

Most certainly seems like s/he is going to be a bossy little bub! 

And yep, she sure is.  I caught them mating the other day, got him off of her straight away.


----------



## Renae

Looks like I am pulling an all-nighter tonight. Late this afternoon I found the fourth egg with a hole in the shell, and Quinn just kept making the hole bigger and bigger (she done this with one of the previous eggs and the chick ended up passing away, grr)… so, I took the egg away, had a look, and the egg yolk still hadn’t been absorbed, I am keeping the chick warm, s/he is chirping, and moving, was a bit dehydrated though so been giving him/her tiny drops of water hopefully to get the energy up a bit more, the yolk is absorbing, it has gone down a lot since I first had a look, it has been a few hours now, how much longer do you think it will take? It is not huge, but it is not tiny either. I can get a photo if it will be any help.


----------



## Renae

The fourth chick just passed away. . s/he was doing really well and the yolk was just about absorbed, there was only a very small amount left. 

On a better note, the other 3 chicks are great, the eldest is a week old tomorrow, and they are all being fed well, kept warm - mum and dad are doing such a fab job with them, I couldn't be happier. The second chick is starting to hiss now too whenever I open the nest box lid, so now there are 2 hissers, the first chick hasn't opened his/her eyes yet but I can't wait until s/he does.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueybluesky

I'm so sorry about the fourth chick especially since it was doing well. Looks like mummy and daddy are teaching them early lol it would be so funny to see the babies hissing.
When my oldest baby was 7 days old I could see it's eyes just starting to open like little slits.


----------



## Vickitiel

I'm sorry to hear about the fourth chick :frown:. Glad to hear the other three are doing fantastic though. So exciting! Can't wait to see them as they grow bigger!


----------



## RexiesMuM

So sorry to hear about baby 4 , But glad everything is going so well with the other 3 !


----------



## Renae

Thanks guys! It is a bit frustrating, especially since the exact same thing happened to one of the eggs from the previous clutch and the chick didn’t make it either. 

Here are new photos taken today of the other 3 chicks. 

Chick #1 - 6 days old





































Chick #2 - 5 days old




























Chick #3 - 2 days old


----------



## RexiesMuM

So cute !!! I see pinheads starting form on baby 1 ! Baby 2 is most definitely a cinnamon of some sort


----------



## Renae

Yes!! I noticed after I took the photos of chick #1 that there was pin feathers and some grey along the wings.  I am so excited to find out what mutations they will be, I really can’t wait, I will be even happier if there is a Cinnamon too.


----------



## Amz

So sorry to hear about Chick 4. Hopefully the others become big and strong for him.


----------



## roxy culver

Quinn sounds like Snowball, he kept helping babies out of eggs last year! There was no veins left right? I think the next time if its just the yolk you're waiting on and there's no veins left, I would take it out of the egg and push the yolk into the tummy. Or tie it off and let it fall off on its own and put the chick in with mama. It may have needed more than water since the yolk wasn't absorbed yet. But the other three look GREAT!!!


----------



## Renae

Thank you both – the other 3 are very much healthy, and strong, little bubs.









Roxy, there were no veins at all, when I opened the egg partly, just where the head was, I could see that the chick was still absorbing the yolk, but there was no veins. I had to then decide whether to put it back, which would be risky, or leave it out, and I had a feeling things may turn bad if I were to put it back, so I didn’t, instead I kept it out to make sure the yolk was being absorbed still, and it was, until the next morning when there was only the little bit left and suddenly the chick passed. I had read (only afterwards though) about both pushing the yolk back in, and tying it off, I will certainly give one of them a go next time if it happens again, might give the chick more of a chance of surviving.  They (parents) can be such impatient buggers can’t they, if I have to wait, so do they, lol!

Edit: Chick #1 has his/her eyes open a little bit! :excited:


----------



## Amz

Yay chick one! PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## Renae

Took this one last night. 










Also, chick #2 is a week old today! I think s/he is a bit behind compared to chick #1 (who is much bigger) no pin feathers, or eyes starting to open just yet.


----------



## RexiesMuM

So precious !!! You can really see the cinnamon colored eyes now on baby 2 they really stand out !


----------



## Vickitiel

They grow SO fast!


----------



## Amz

Man Renae, you're making me want to breed my own tiels someday... but lord knows I don't know ANYTHING about it and would probably end up losing the entire clutch.

I'll just pretend for now that your babies are mine.


----------



## Renae

Lol! I was worried the first time, but second time round has been pretty easy, I won’t say it is a walk in the park, it is a wonderful (can be sad also) experience though. 

Seems like chick #1 is getting more pin feathers each time I look at him/her, not to mention getting bigger as well! And chick #2 has one eye just open, and I can see some (grey) pin feathers too. At the moment, looks like chick 1 & 2 are both going to be Normal Greys, but we will see.

I weighed the chicks today.. according to a chart they seem to be pretty much on track.

Chick #1: 39 grams. 

Chick #2: 27 grams.

Chick #3: 11 grams.


----------



## Renae

Took some new photos of the 3 chicks today. 

Chick #1 - 9 days old 





































Chick #2 - 8 days old














































Chick #3 - 5 days old


----------



## RexiesMuM

Aww so dang cute !! Baby 1 is a normal , Baby 2&3 look like cinnamons by their eye color


----------



## ollieandme

they're so gorgeous!!


----------



## Haimovfids

They are beautiful  your making me want to breed now! Lol
So this June when I'm off of school I'm planning to breed tweety and sunny, 
How do they react when you take the babies out of the nest? How many times a day do you take them out? Does the room have to be a certant tempature?


----------



## .Alexandra.

They are lovely 
They are already getting huge!


----------



## Amz

Chick 1 looks like quite the character! Such a troublemaking little expression he has.

They look great!!


----------



## Renae

Thank you all! 



Haimovfids said:


> They are beautiful  your making me want to breed now! Lol





Haimovfids said:


> So this June when I'm off of school I'm planning to breed tweety and sunny,
> How do they react when you take the babies out of the nest? How many times a day do you take them out? Does the room have to be a certant tempature?


The parents are fine with me taking them out, it is more so Quinn, so I usually take them out when she is out eating/having a break. I take them out once, sometimes twice a day. I am not sure about your last question, it is Spring here at the moment, and we have been getting some pretty warm weather (it got to 30ºC yesterday) and my bedroom doesn’t get that cold, but I try and be as quick as I can when I have the babies out.


----------



## Haimovfids

Thank you 
What mutation will they be?


----------



## Renae

No problem! And, I have no clue at this moment, have to wait and see, which makes it a bit more exciting. 

I am worried about chick #3, who is a week old today, I noticed yesterday that she or he has started opening his/her eyes, but she or he is still tiny (looks like at least a 5 day old baby) compared to the other 2 babies.







I did weigh him/her and she or he is at 15 grams. What does one do about this?


----------



## Renae

Sorry for the lack of photos of the chicks, here are some new ones!

Chick #1 is 12 days old, and looks like she or he may be a Pearl!  














































Chick #2 is 11 days old.





































Chick #3 is 8 days old, developing very slowly growth-wise.  As you can see, s/he is still very small, but seems healthy otherwise (being fed plenty, putting on weight).


----------



## Kiwi

Omg cute!!! They're adorable! What pretty babies!


----------



## Renae

Thank you! It is amazing to be able to watch them grow up, even though it goes super fast.


----------



## scootergirl762

So sweet! I forgot what the little chicks look like - they always reminded me of little old ones without their feathers. I have a soft spot for that third chick....something about it just makes you melt.


----------



## Anna-marie

Awww they growing so fast. really love all the up dates it lovely to watch them change so much


----------



## Amz

Chick three might just be a runt. Rocko is only 75 grams, and he's full grown I think... maybe he/she will just be more petite like he is.


----------



## Renae

Yeah, could be.  My mum keeps saying s/he may have a sudden growth spurt, lol. I think I have the perfect name for him/her.. ‘Midget’.


----------



## roxy culver

Have you co-fed chick three anything? I would if you hadn't. Remember, the youngest chick gets the short end of the stick food wise, and gets more solid food the first couple days of life then the other two did. So I would add some liquidy formula and give it, just to give it a boost. But it does appear you have a pearl!!!


----------



## Renae

Thanks Roxy, I haven’t yet, but I am going to go and get some hand-feeding formula tomorrow and give the youngest one extra feeds for however long I need to, hopefully it will help.  

Here are some photos I took of the chicks today, instead of single photos of each one, I took photos of all 3 of them.


----------



## blueybluesky

aww they've grown so much since the last time I checked in, it looks like Quinn and Mishka have been doing an awesome job


----------



## roxy culver

Baby three's eyes are opening, that's awesome! Yep, I always pay extra attention to the youngest baby because they get jipped and can have growth issues. Angel, Squiggle's youngest baby last year, was really small til about three weeks old when she not only caught up to the other two but then surpassed them. Baby three will catch up!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Awww look at how big they are getting !


----------



## Renae

That gives me more hope that the 3rd chick may catch up.







If not, s/he is just going to be a little midget, which makes him/her even cuter.  The 3rd baby started opening his/her eyes I think it was about 2 days before turning a week old! 

I think chick #2 may be a Pearl too, I could be wrong, it is way too soon, but the pin feathers look the same as chick #1’s when s/he started getting pin feathers. For me, this is one of the most exciting parts I think, waiting to see what mutations they will be since I have no idea what mutations to expect.


----------



## roxy culver

Chick #3 will eventually catch up, it may take it longer to get to its full weigh. But most stunted babies usually become full grown.


----------



## Haimovfids

They are SOO cute


----------



## bear2491

I don't know what hand rearing formula you may have available to you, but may I recommend Vetafarm's Neocare if you don't already have one that you prefer?

Last year I used Neocare to start with but switched to Wombaroo/Passwell formula and when my FIL looked after them (using the Passwell) and didn't clean them properly it hardened like cement! The Neocare dissolves rather easily in warm water (still clumps if you aren't careful) and you can pinch the dry stuff between your fingers and crumble it up. 

Any other brands I have no idea of, being so far from big cities there may be others that I don't even know exist!


----------



## Renae

Well, I went and got hand-feeding formula today, came home and kept checking on the babies to wait until their crop was empty (they must of been fed while I was gone because their crop was so full) and eventually they emptied, but the hand-feeding formula was a no go with not just the youngest, but all of them, as soon as I put them back in, they were fed again.. then each time I went to feed the youngest again (or was going to try to) s/he always had a full crop, I checked until I put them to bed and the parents just keep beating me to it so there is not much I can do really, unless I was to pull the youngest (which I don't really want to do) but s/he is relying on the other two for warmth since s/he isn't feathered anywhere near as much as the others. If I pull two, one is left out, so I still can't win. Ugh. 

I got Avione hand-rearing formula, it was the only one I could get. Usually I use Passwells though, I really like it since it doesn't thicken (Avione does), I would have to buy the Neocare online, I have never seen it being sold here, not even at the local bird store to us, but I may do that and give it a try because I am going to be hand-feeding other Cockatiel babies soon.  Roudybush and Harrisons hand-rearing formula are good as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids

O these parents are good!! I hope you can finally get a time where they don't have full crops


----------



## Renae

I might just pull the youngest, give him/her a fluffy toy or something to cuddle up with, because, at this rate, I am not going to be able to co-feed him/her when s/he has a full crop all the time. 

Here are some photos of the babies I took a bit earlier today. We have 2 Pearls so far, chick #1 is definitely a Pearl, and chick #2 is definitely a Pearl too as s/he looks exactly like the first chick!


All 3 of them..




























Chicks 2 & 3..



















Chick 2










Chick 1.. 



















Chick 3..


----------



## RexiesMuM

Growing so fast !! That is my favorite part of breeding is watching them grow and become independent ! And 2 pearls so far nice


----------



## bear2491

Renae said:


> Well, I went and got hand-feeding formula today, came home and kept checking on the babies to wait until their crop was empty (they must of been fed while I was gone because their crop was so full) and eventually they emptied, but the hand-feeding formula was a no go with not just the youngest, but all of them, as soon as I put them back in, they were fed again.. then each time I went to feed the youngest again (or was going to try to) s/he always had a full crop, I checked until I put them to bed and the parents just keep beating me to it so there is not much I can do really, unless I was to pull the youngest (which I don't really want to do) but s/he is relying on the other two for warmth since s/he isn't feathered anywhere near as much as the others. If I pull two, one is left out, so I still can't win. Ugh.
> 
> I got Avione hand-rearing formula, it was the only one I could get. Usually I use Passwells though, I really like it since it doesn't thicken (Avione does), I would have to buy the Neocare online, I have never seen it being sold here, not even at the local bird store to us, but I may do that and give it a try because I am going to be hand-feeding other Cockatiel babies soon.  Roudybush and Harrisons hand-rearing formula are good as well.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The Neocare does take a little longer (I find) to get the perfect consistency but I like that it has the probiotics and Aussie made. 
I can't believe I've nearly gone through 2.5kgs of formula in 3 weeks!!


----------



## Haimovfids

They are beautiful 
I have always wanted a pearl baby!!!


----------



## Renae

Omg, the Vetafarm Neocare is expensive - I got 2.5 kgs and paid $50, I hope they will like it now.  That is a lot for formula. 

I am so tired and can't type anymore, I will update again soon! Thank you all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids

That's really expensive!
Have a good rest!


----------



## roxy culver

What I've seen recommended is to take the parents out for about an hour so that the crops empty and then feed the babies. The crops aren't going to be fully empty, you can't expect that and its definitely gonna take a couple days for them to associate that with food. Good luck!!


----------



## Amz

Oh, would you look at those beautiful babies!  They're looking great!


----------



## Amz

How are they doing, Renae?


----------



## Renae

Would taking the youngest baby out for the day, and putting him/her back in at night work? Or I could just take the baby out an hour before I feed him/her and see if the crop is empty, and if not leave him/her out and feed once empty or something. 

The babies are doing well thanks, I banded the 3rd chick, and s/he has some pin feathers now! The other two seem to be growing more and more every time I look at them.. kind of sad, but exciting.  

Here are new photos of the 3 of them. 

Chick #1: 17 days old
































































Preening!!










Chick #2: 16 days old 























































Chick #3: 13 days old


----------



## Anna-marie

awww they are so sweet


----------



## bear2491

Renae said:


> Omg, the Vetafarm Neocare is expensive - I got 2.5 kgs and paid $50, I hope they will like it now.  That is a lot for formula.
> 
> I am so tired and can't type anymore, I will update again soon! Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep that's about right. That's about how much it costs my work wholesale, so you got a good deal! 

My guys didn't want to eat from a spoon at first, being parent fed for 2 weeks they were unsure of who I was and what I was doing. The trick was to 1. get a tiny bit in the mouth and then they realize it's food 
or 2. if one is eating well but the others not, placing the non-eating one next to the eating one while it's making that machine gun eating noise (only way I can think to describe it!)...I found that worked SUPER well, straight away they understood what the spoon was all about!

Sorry if that is confusing, I too am so tired! Thank god for a short working week.


----------



## Vickitiel

Wow they are so big now! And cute! Their little fluffy bums are adorable! Awwe.


----------



## Amz

Oh how sweet ♥ It's so much fun watching them grow!


----------



## Haimovfids

Oh my! You just me me awe in front of so many people :blush:
I want pearls!!!


----------



## Amz

They doing alright?

Sorry to bother you about them so much, I'm just so captivated with them :blush:


----------



## blueybluesky

All three of them are gorgeous, it looks like you, Quinn and Mishka are all doing a great job with them


----------



## Renae

I have left all 3 with them, they just won’t eat the formula, they refuse to, even when I get the chance to get them with an empty crop. 

On another note, all 3 babies are doing great, they are all going to be Pearls, and the 3rd baby is catching up nicely. The first baby is nearly fully feathered, and second baby is getting there. I can’t believe how quickly they have gone from a tiny pink blob, to nearly feathered. 

I have new photos of them from yesterday, but I am too tired to upload them right now, I will post them in the morning. Don’t worry about bothering me, I am glad people are enjoying the updates on the babies, so feel free to as much as you want.


----------



## Amz

Three pearls!  That's awesome.

Sorry about the formula, that must be irritating. But at least Chick 3 is catching up well!


----------



## Renae

Okay, here are the photos. 

*Chick #1 - *3 weeks & 1 day old today























































*Chick #2 -* 3 weeks old today
































































*Chick #3* - 2 weeks & 4 days old today


----------



## Haimovfids

I'm falling in love!


----------



## Vickitiel

Wow! Feathers already. I'm falling in love too, I want babies of my own sooo badly! :blush:


----------



## RexiesMuM

So cute !!! I just love the pearling on baby 1 !


----------



## ollieandme

oh Renae they're exquisite


----------



## Renae

Thank you! Now that we know their mutation, I am looking forward to finding out what sex they are.


----------



## .Alexandra.

They are all so cute! The pearling on the first chick is just gorgeous


----------



## Amz

OH MY GOODNESS WHEN DID THEY GET SO BIG

Ahh Renae congrats!! They're all perfect ♥


----------



## ollieandme

are you going to dna test?


----------



## Renae

Thanks guys, they are perfect, I couldn’t agree more.  I am not getting them DNA tested, just going to wait and see, even though I am impatient, lol. 

AND GUESS WHAT!! Okay, so for the past week or so (maybe a bit less, can’t remember exactly when it started) chick #1 has been flapping his/her wings lots… I thought nothing of it, just that s/he is stretching their wings. Well, just now, I come into my bedroom, and find chick #1 ON THE BOTTOM of the cage!! Before I walked out of my bedroom, all 3 chicks and Quinn were in the nestbox, so s/he must of climbed out and followed Quinn, because both Quinn and chick #1 were both out of the nestbox.  This chick (#1) is only 3 weeks and 3 days old, is it even possible?!


----------



## Haimovfids

My marshmallow started coming out at 3 weeks, your chicks should start coming out during the day and going back in at night
If there not going back in i would put them in and if they still come out then just let them do it 

How exciting! I need pictures


----------



## Vickitiel

Oooh. Sounds like chick #1 is keen to discover the outside world!


----------



## ollieandme

wow what a mature baby


----------



## Amz

Sounds like a pearl I saw at my pet store. The baby was so young, way too young to be out of the nest box. I thought another bird was plucking him. I went and told someone on the staff and she was like "UGH he's been crawling out of the nest box and he's way too young."

Something about them pearls :lol:


----------



## Renae

LOL, guess they can be too smart for their own good at times! I haven’t got any photos, but I will try next time! 

I had to go out and only just got home, my mum was checking on the babies while I was gone, she said chick #1 was out again and s/he was sitting on the blue perch next to the nest box. She thinks I don’t believe her and she keeps saying “I want to catch this baby sitting on the perch again” and she has been checking every 10 or so mins since I got home. :lol:


----------



## ollieandme

hehe that baby's gonna be an adventurous one for sure! i wonder if it's a boy...


----------



## Renae

Wouldn’t surprise me, and I secretly hope one, or even two, are males (I would be _very _surprised if they were all males, or all females).  

I came in from feeding the birds tonight, and what do I find when I walk into my bedroom? Quinn eating, and chick #1 sitting on the bottom of the cage! I got photos (and a video) this time.


----------



## Haimovfids

What a beauty!


----------



## Renae

Um, this baby is determined to continue to keep coming out, I am a bit worried about him/her getting out during the night, and being ignored (not fed).. I have put a towel down on the bottom of the cage just in case, but I really hope that once in bed, s/he will stay put in the nest box.


----------



## Haimovfids

I hope they do feed them
Does she have a full crop now?


----------



## Renae

Yep, s/he had a full crop before I put them all to bed. 

I woke up this morning and checked on them straight away, and of course, like I thought it may happen, chick #1 was on the bottom of the cage in the corner. I think I am going to have my hands full with this one, I really hope they other two don’t follow too soon doing the same thing. :blink:


----------



## Haimovfids

Did she have a full crop in the morning?


----------



## RexiesMuM

If she is still having a full crop , You might want to lower the amount of bedding in the box so she can't reach the entrance till she is ready to fledge . It is also possibly she could be fledgling early too ! My birds fledged around 5 weeks old


----------



## Renae

Oops, sorry, I forgot to mention s/he had an empty crop when I seen him/her on the bottom of the cage this morning. I need to clean the nest box anyways so I will put less bedding in and see if that stops him/her, thank you for the suggestion.  Would they fledge at just over 3 weeks old though?


----------



## ollieandme

aw that adventurous one sounds adorable  i want it lol!


----------



## Vickitiel

Haha, they sound so cute. Coco was out of the nestbox early too and boy is he adventurous!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

I think 3 weeks is too young , If she is out the box again you will probably have to pull her for handfeeding cause the parents could be rejecting her and throwing her out of the box


----------



## Renae

Unfortunately I can’t pull the chick as I just unexpectedly started working at the local dog pound and I will be gone from anywhere from 4-6 hours Monday through to Friday, and 4-5 hours on Saturdays and Sundays. But, s/he is happy to sit out of the nest box during the day, and be in there at night, it is just s/he doesn’t seem to be getting fed now that s/he has chosen to be out… all I can do is, when I am not here, get my mum to just keep putting him/her back in so I now s/he is actually getting fed.









On another note, I caught chick #1 (who is 3 weeks a few days old now) perching last night for the second time! And, s/he has been sitting on the perch all morning today, happily just chilling, lol. 

These were taken last night (please excuse the cage!). 





































And a photo of chick #2 and chick #3. I need to get more photos of them just haven’t had the time. I took the photos before I cleaned the nest box, which was stupid, so please ignore the mess. 

Edit: chick #3 (left) is 3 weeks old, and chick #2 (right) is 3 weeks and a few days old.


----------



## Haimovfids

She is beautiful! Is she getting plucked? I don't remember seeing them bald over their


----------



## Renae

I highly suspect so.  Trying to work out who so I can remove them.


----------



## Renae

So just a quick update. 

I decided to just pull the babies yesterday, my mum is going to help out with the hand-feeding, she has helped me hand-feed plenty of times, both with bigger birds, and smaller birds (Cockatiels). Yesterday afternoon when they had their first feed, they were being stubborn, but it takes time for them to catch on, by later on, when they were very hungry, they had eaten some of the formula, and the next time I fed them, they pretty much had caught on, it took time for them to eat more and more, and now they are such little piggies at each feed, so the hand-feeding is going great thankfully!! 

Both chick #1 and chick #2 are able to perch, they are just about 4 weeks old, and chick #3 is a few days behind, but will be 4 weeks old too, soon. I have had chick #1 in the cage most of the day today, and tonight, I put the other two in the cage for a bit, but they were petrified of everything around them, so I put them back in the brooder. 

I am hoping (and praying) that they will get their feathers back, they are going to be really nice Pearls. 

Here are some new photos I took of the 3 chicks today/tonight. 

*Chick #1* - 3 weeks and 6 days old:





































*Chick #2* - 3 weeks and 5 days old:














































*Chick #3* - 3 weeks and 3 days old:


----------



## ollieandme

They're so scrumptiously adorable  i'm a particular fan of no. 2


----------



## Haimovfids

They are beautiful








I'm glad they are accepting the forumula and since you brought them with you they won't get plucked, rather they will grow the mousing feathers

I'm a paticular fan of baby#3! I love the way you baby her by putting her on the little soft pink blanket


----------



## RexiesMuM

Growing up so fast ! I think you made the right decision to pull them to much plucking going on there


----------



## Renae

Yep, and I (as well as my mum) have grown very attached to them all, so attached we decided we are going to keep them. The youngest one my brother is keeping, the second baby is going to be my other brother’s, and the first one will be my mum’s. 

Guess who took their first flight tonight? The eldest baby, chick #1!! Not just once, but three times (the biggest one was from my bed up on top of my cupboard which is really high up), luckily s/he decided to do it right before feeding time and not after, but I couldn’t believe it… s/he has just turned 4 weeks old today, so s/he is pretty advanced - s/he has also been picking at seed and millet for the past 2 days. I am sure the other two won’t be far behind. :hmm:


----------



## Haimovfids

That's great! What I did to make them fly was letting them perch on my finger and slowly bring it down and they will pick up their wings and fly
And a wing strengthening muscles technique was that they perch on my finger, then you slightly put it down then up and so on


----------



## ollieandme

wow that's crazy she's flying!! my baby is six and a half weeks and not flying


----------



## Renae

Sorry I haven’t updated, it has been so crazy here for the past few days. The chicks are growing unbelievably fast, and it is hard to keep up with them, lol! As I said in my previous post, chick #1 is flying now, s/he loves it, and chick #2 is attempting to fly now too. And chick #3, s/he is nearly feathered, it is hard to tell who is who now. Oh, and, they are getting their feathers back! They have lots of pin feathers where they were being plucked, so that is a relief. 

Got some new photos of them last night. 

*Chick #1* - 4 weeks and 3 days old























































*Chick #2* - 4 weeks and 2 days old














































*Chick #3* - 4 weeks old


----------



## Haimovfids

they are SOO beautiful 
i want them so badly, im telling you,i will steal them LOL:lol:


----------



## RexiesMuM

I still love their pearling so much it is so pretty !


----------



## ollieandme

gosh they're gorgeous! they grow so fast


----------



## Vickitiel

It's funny how their necks are bald. Is that usually the last place to fully feather?

Their colouring is absolutely perfect. I'm so envious and in awe. :blush:


----------



## naniandcourtney

they are adorable!


----------



## penanot

Hope I can be a breeder like everybody here one day...  I love them all. They are soo adorable!


----------



## blueybluesky

I was wondering the same thing about their necks, they are all so cute and I'm not surprised you decided to keep them, who could resist those little faces


----------



## Haimovfids

Their necks have been slightly plucked by the parents.
Renae removed the babies so they can grow them back and so she can bond with then and make them tame a cuddly


----------



## Amz

How are they doing?  I bet they're already so much bigger than last time!


----------



## Haimovfids

Updates??
They are probably big girls now!


----------



## Renae

I am actually not sure if the neck is the last place where they get their feathers, I couldn’t tell you. 

They are really good, not too much bigger than when I last posted, but I see them every day so maybe they have and I just can’t tell! Here are new photos anyway. 

*Chick #1* - 5 weeks and 2 days old:















































*Chick #2* - 5 weeks and 1 day old:


































































*Chick #3* - 4 weeks and 5 days old:


----------



## ollieandme

gorgeous babies


----------



## Haimovfids

Beautiful!!


----------



## Vickitiel

If one of them turns out to be a female can I have her as a mate for Coco? Hehehe


----------



## Amz

Nomination for cutest picture of a baby tiel ever:


----------



## ollieandme

yup i vote!


----------



## scootergirl762

Completely adorable!


----------



## Renae

Thank you all.  Yes, that is quite a cute photo of the second chick, it is hard to get photos of them now because they are always on the go, lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids

Haha! I know what you mean


----------



## Renae

The eldest chick, chick #1, is 6 weeks old today! Gosh has it gone super quick. And the second eldest chick, chick #2, turns 6 weeks old tomorrow. I will post some new photos I took today of the 3 chicks once I upload them tonight. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renae

Okay, here are photos of the chicks taken today that I said I would post tonight!! PS: Notice they have feathers on their face again?  They look more like babies now. 

*Chick #1* - 6 weeks old














































*Chick #2* - 5 weeks and 6 days old





































*Chick #3* - 5 weeks and 3 days old























































Excuse their feet too, they are getting a bath tomorrow!


----------



## Haimovfids

They are gorgeous!








Are they fully feathers under their wings?


----------



## Renae

Thank you! Um, I have no idea - I will check tomorrow though as they are in bed and it is 1:35am here right now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids

Why are you up so late lol
I heard that you can give the babies their first bath once they get fully feathered under their wings
Have a good night rest


----------



## nassrah

Tearl:hey are adorable


----------



## Amz

Just two more weeks until they're as old as Rocko was when I got him!! <3

They look wonderful. Glad to see their necks are feathered again!


----------



## .Alexandra.

Aww they have such sweet faces


----------



## Amz

How are they?


----------



## Renae

Haimovfids, I have a ridiculous sleeping pattern, lol. 

And thank you everyone! They are super good, still hand-feeding them, but they are eating other foods. Each one has a different personality – chick #1 is more of a bird bird, but still cuddly, only when s/he chooses to be, chick #2 is a real cuddle bug, and laps up all the attention s/he can get, and chick #3 is the exact same, s/he would have to be the most sweetest out of the 3 of them, but s/he is definitely a people bird, very laid back. I love, and adore, all 3 of them so much though, and they are all PERFECT, I couldn’t ask for better chicks.







OH, one is them seems to be trying to whistle too, can’t catch/figure out who just yet, but might have a boy!

Will try get some new photos of them at some stage, maybe later today, or tonight.


----------



## Amz

Oh my goodness, a whistler already?! Rocko would chirp from day one, around 8 weeks old, but he NEVER whistled until he was a few months old  and he's always been very vocal. How exciting! 

I wish sooo much I had room for another bird. I would snap up chick one in a heartbeat. Whether you wanted me to or not. :lol:


----------



## Amz

Oh, and just curious, have you weighed them at all? How is chick 3 comparing to the other two now?


----------



## Renae

At the moment, I suspect that it may be chick #1, s/he is the most vocal right now, and I just get the feeling, though I could be wrong still.  Haha, they are not going anywhere, it was/is near impossible to not get attached to them. :blush:

I certainly have been weighing them still, and they are so good about being weighed, I expected as they got older it may be a nightmare, but nope, they are well behaved and never put up a fuss!  Chick #2 is catching up, s/he is only a tad smaller than the other 2, and pretty close in weight — I weighed them this morning, forgot to do it tonight, but here are their weights as of this morning:

Chick #1: 83 grams
Chick #2: 85 grams
Chick #3: 79 grams

I am not the least bit surprised that chick #2 weighs the most, s/he eats A LOT more than the other 2… they are pretty much on track weight-wise for their age though.  

Photos to come in the next post!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Fantastic weights !!! Can't wait to see pics they are growing like beans hehe


----------



## Amz

Is it bad that when I see that this thread has a new post, I'm like "yessssssss" and get really excited?

They all already weigh more than Rocko! He's around 75 grams for the most part, but it seems like he might be gaining some. Is it possible to still be growing after being a year old 

Will be looking forward to the pictures!  I've been having a really hard time lately and these babies have been one of the brightest bits of my days.

ALSO! I HAD A DREAM ABOUT THEM LAST NIGHT. It was something about chick 3, I don't entirely remember


----------



## Haimovfids

They are doing great! 


> I have a ridiculous sleeping pattern, lol.


Haha  do you get drowsy during the day sometimes?


----------



## Renae

OMG!! You will never believe what I witnessed today.









While I was playing a game on my computer this afternoon, I heard one of the babies trying to whistle, so I turn around really slowly, and of course they stop, so I turn back around, and I kind of turned my head a bit so I could see from the corner of my eye, and chick #1, while climbing around the cage, was the one attempting to whistle!











Haimovfids said:


> They are doing great!
> 
> Haha  do you get drowsy during the day sometimes?


Yup, but I have 1-2 energy drinks to keep me going on days I feel like a walking zombie, LOL! 



Amz said:


> Is it bad that when I see that this thread has a new post, I'm like "yessssssss" and get really excited?
> 
> They all already weigh more than Rocko! He's around 75 grams for the most part, but it seems like he might be gaining some. Is it possible to still be growing after being a year old
> 
> Will be looking forward to the pictures!  I've been having a really hard time lately and these babies have been one of the brightest bits of my days.
> 
> ALSO! I HAD A DREAM ABOUT THEM LAST NIGHT. It was something about chick 3, I don't entirely remember


Not at all, glad you are enjoying the updates!  We have a few ‘tiels that are on the smaller side as well, I am not sure about growing, but he can still continue to put on weight for sure, me may never get to as much as 80 grams, unless he was eating only seed. Awe, I had a dream about them last night too actually, haha — I took them to the beach (in a cage) and they had a blast.


----------



## Renae

Here are the photos (finally) of the 3 chicks I have kept saying I will post!

*Chick #1* - 7 weeks and 2 days old














































*Chick #2* - 7 weeks and 1 day old























































*Chick #3* - 6 weeks and 5 days old


----------



## RexiesMuM

So cute they look so much better now that their feathers are coming back in


----------



## ollieandme

so beautiful! i really love pearls a lot


----------



## Sunshine2009

They are so beautiful, the colors are just amazing and they look soooo sweet!! Congrats!


----------



## CaliTiels

Not to be your friendly neighborhood weirdo, but that pattern on those chicks reminds of golf balls 

Very grown up!


----------



## Renae

Thank you all.  

New photos!!

*Chick #1* - 8 weeks and 1 day old























































*Chick #2* - 8 weeks old























































*Chick #3* - 7 weeks and 4 days old


----------



## Haimovfids

They are gorgeose! I can see the babies are moving a lot haha


----------



## Amz

What perfect little babies!! <3

Chick 1 is now Rocko's age when I adopted him


----------



## caterpillar

They are SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## ollieandme

gorgeous  pearls really are my favorite mutation - pearls of any kind!
some people are very lucky to get these beautiful babies.


----------



## Renae

Thankies!  I am keeping these 3, don't have the heart to find 'em new homes, and I would be incredibly fussy if I had done so haha.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amz

How are they? I would've been begging for another update, but this week has been craaaay.

They're all grown up now 

Also, any idea on genders yet?


----------



## bobobubu

So beautiful... to think that a few weeks ago they were just little eggs is mindblowing!


----------



## Renae

Sorry for the late reply, have been really busy myself, too! They are wonderful, really seeing 3 different personalities now, lol… they are cheeky, and mischievous, but it has been a blast watching them grow up.  As for genders, the eldest chick is definitely a male, and roxy said any males will be split to Platinum, so really happy about that, he is really trying to wolf whistle at the moment, and the second eldest chick, and youngest chick, are both females I think, but we will see, they could prove me wrong and start whistling at any time, so until that happens, if it does, I am going with female for them 2. 

Yeah, it only seems like just the other day they were still chicks in an egg, it is crazy.


----------



## Renae

Chick #1 - 10 weeks old










Chick #2 - 9 weeks and 6 days old










Chick #3 - 9 weeks and 3 days old


----------



## Amz

I literally just squealed and was like "AHH WHAT PERFECT LITTLE BABIES" and now someone is cutting onions in my room (jk I'm actually just overemotional but)

oh my gosh Renae they are so perfect. If it's not asking too much, could you post a video of them sometime? 

Also, you never told us what you named them!


----------



## Haimovfids

They are precious! They are a wonderful remembrance of their father Elliot


----------



## bobobubu

They really are perfect, and such bright eyes!


----------



## Renae

Lol, Amz! They are perfect, but of course I am going to say that, I think they are more than perfect actually, and I couldn’t ask anymore than to have such amazing, healthy, babies.









I can certainly get a video of them and post it, I have been slacking off so much, just been really busy, I was hand-raising 10 Cockatiel babies (besides my 3!) and they all left to go to new homes today, so I will have a bit more time, my 3 are happy though that they have me to their-selves now, they hung out on me all afternoon.  I promise to get a video of the 3 of them very shortly for you anyway!!

Funny you ask about their names, I had been waiting to see what sex they are so I could name them, I am certain there is a male, and two females though. I have now named them.

Chick #1, who is a male, I have named him “Rio”. 
Chick #2, who I am pretty sure is a female, I have named her “Indy”. 
Chick #3, who I am pretty sure is a female also, I have named her “Lola”.

If either chick #2 or chick #3 turn out to be males, or both do, I will just have to change their names.









Thanks for the lovely comments, and yes, they are a wonderful remembrance of Elliot, for sure.


----------



## Amz

I love the names!  They're all very unique and have a ring to them.

I can't wait to see a video, I bet they're all such funny and inquisitive little things


----------



## Amz

How are the perfect little babies today?


----------

